# Inhibitions



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Do you really do what you want? I was reading a thread on General Chat about things people have done while they were drunk. It seemed to me some of those things I wouldn't have a problem with doing sober. Like going skinny dipping in the French River with my daughter. It feels good, it was highly unlikely anyone would see us as that stretch is pretty secluded and wide. We had fun.

I don't feel that I need to be drunk to have some fun. I don't need an excuse. The only thing different between me sober and drunk, is that I don't filter out stupid ideas. 

Do you lack inhibitions?


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

I agree, if I want to do something I don't need to drink to do it. I am not a drinker anyway since unlike most other ESFPs I know, I rather care about my health lol. The only difference as you said, is drinking lowers my ability to differentiate between funny and plain stupid. I am down for almost anything as long as it won't get me in the hospital or arrested.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

Hm... Yeah, I mean, drinking helps me not think about things as much as I do when I'm sober. I often over think everything and psyche myself out. Alcohol would eliminate that problem, for the most part. So, inhibitions are a major thing for me, yeah. I need a little push, whether it's with some alcohol or just some encouragement from a close friend.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I wouldn't do that. I would be doing things that I have no reason to do.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I wouldn't do that. I would be doing things that I have no reason to do.


Wouldn't do what?


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm slightly more sociable when drunk, but I don't think I'm gonna do something that I wouldn't already do when sober. In terms of stupid things... I'll probably drink a bit too much for my own good, depending how rough of a week it was.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

monemi said:


> Wouldn't do what?


I wouldn't drink alcohol for fun or drink it to do fun things. I don't understand why someone would want a weakened consciousness when they want to enjoy themselves and feel pleasure.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I wouldn't drink alcohol for fun or drink it to do fun things. I don't understand why someone would want a weakened consciousness when they want to enjoy themselves and feel pleasure.


I drink alcohol because I like the taste. I don't drink anything that doesn't taste good. I'm not a fan of getting drunk. I try to avoid it, but at times I overdo it. Sort of like eating more of your favourite food than you know you should. I slip up. If they could make non-alcoholic drinks taste as good as alcoholic drinks, that would be awesome!


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

No, the things I do drunk are very risk-takingly dangerous because I already have little inhibition. People call me crazy. lol


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

I hate getting drunk. It makes me sick, changes my character, makes me kinda loopy. 
I do occasionally smoke pot, but that's more for anxiety; it doesn't eradicate my inhibitions. 

I have no problem going out and doing things for the sake of doing them. climbing trees, skinny dipping, having sex in the woods; I don't really care too much what people think of me, as long as I'm doing something I actually want to do.

it's the talking that gets hard oO I am most confident meeting new people when I have a hot beverage in hand.


----------



## f8alz28 (Nov 13, 2014)

First of all, I don't get drunk easily. I like craft beer, wine, and good whiskey as far as flavor is concerned; but I'll drink just about anything the party calls for. I'm always in control, except a little more giddy and dares feel more like double dares. I do things sober that other people need their liquid-courage for. I have pretty loose boundaries, but I know when to show restraint; when drunk these boundaries are even more remote. Between being drunk and sober what I do differently is a matter of degree. I've gone to class after having (a few) drinks, I functioned just as well as I typically do except I cracked jokes more frequently and spoke to people before and after class as if we were at a party; it's awesome being in a campus that serves alcohol at its events.

Other people tend to be more fun when drunk, and I like it when everyone is having a good time. I can't stand it when people cross the line and get belligerent or lose control of bodily function; or the type that just can't stop talking endless nonsense.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

f8alz28 said:


> First of all, I don't get drunk easily.


Unfortunately, I'm a pretty cheap drunk who likes whiskey. One shot and I'm still good to drive. Two and I'm done with driving. Three and I'm slurring. If I spread it out of more hours, I have a little time to metabolize it. But it's completely unfair how low my alcohol tolerance is. I usually stop after one or two drinks. It sucks so much!


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

I can't skinny dip since I don't have that female privilege  I would go to jail


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

emberfly said:


> I can't skinny dip since I don't have that female privilege  I would go to jail


smh excuses


----------



## f8alz28 (Nov 13, 2014)

monemi said:


> Unfortunately, I'm a pretty cheap drunk who likes whiskey. One shot and I'm still good to drive. Two and I'm done with driving. Three and I'm slurring. If I spread it out of more hours, I have a little time to metabolize it. But it's completely unfair how low my alcohol tolerance is. I usually stop after one or two drinks. It sucks so much!


Has your alcohol tolerance always been that low? Or was it lower before and it's just low now?


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

f8alz28 said:


> Has your alcohol tolerance always been that low? Or was it lower before and it's just low now?


It went up for a couple of years when I was living at my Grandparents in my teens. They own a pub in London. But I've always tried not to drink too much.


----------

